# Best Inshore Blank?



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

I was thinking about making my self an inshore rod something for pompano jigs and soft plastics. Light enough tip to throw jigs, 7ft medium action preferred. Would be pairing it up with a shimano ci4+ 3000. Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody responded to this. I really like the American Tackle Bushido and Matrix blanks. 

http://www.mudhole.com/rod-building/rod-building-blanks/freshwater-fishing/brand/American-Tackle-Co./length/6%277%22~6%279%22,7%27

I built a few 6'8 Bushido blanks for inshore/light offshore applications paired with SSV4500s and a Stradic 5000FJ. They're awesome!


----------

